# New kitten pee'd on my bed



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

I adopted my third cat yesterday. Mui Mui is 3 months old. She has been using the little box in my room the first time she went. 

Tonight, she suddenly jumped on my bed and started peeing. I basically watched her jumped on my comforter, got into the toilet position, and I did not know what she was doing. She is a white cat, and I have a white comforter. I only saw drops of "water" at the end before I realized she just pee'd.

I am concerned. We let her out last night to sleep with us on the bed, and everything went well. She is separated from the other 2 adult cats and has her own litter box.

Why did she do that, and how can I stop her from doing that?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

She might have a UTI, especially since she did it right in front of you. She's a little too old for "accidents."


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Or maybe she's just "marking" the bed as hers as she smells the other cats' scent on the bed, and doesn't want the other cats to share it. I would not let her sleep with you. You want to nip this behavior in the bud before it becomes a habit.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

catloverami said:


> Or maybe she's just "marking" the bed as hers as she smells the other cats' scent on the bed, and doesn't want the other cats to share it. I would not let her sleep with you. You want to nip this behavior in the bud before it becomes a habit.


I looking up marking and peeing online, and she looked like she was peeing. The volume was so large it went through my comforter, my bed sheet. I am so so so so so glad that I have a mattress protector. It saved my mattress.

We were wondering if the litter box is too far away and she did not get there in time. The litter box is about 8 feet from my bed and she has been using it since she came home.

I just scooped the litter about 10 mins before she pee'd on my bed too. We use World's Best Cat litter.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

swimkris said:


> She might have a UTI, especially since she did it right in front of you. She's a little too old for "accidents."


She is a stray, went the shelter 9 days before we adopted her. I am wondered if she is well trained. We are going to have a initial check up with the vet today, and we will definitely mention this.

But last night, we decided to put the litter box closer, about 3 feet from my bed. And we added another litter box, with Costco Purrfect litter about 6 feet from my bed. 30 mins after her meal, I put her to the new litter box, and she started using it to poo.

She still let her out at night to sleep with us. In the middle of the night, I saw her using the new litter box, probably to pee. No accident on bed last night.

I am going to stare at her 30 mins after her meal to make sure she uses the litter box for a few days.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cats can hold their pee for an entire day or two if they really need to, so I doubt it was a matter of the litterbox being too far away to get to it in time. 

Personally though, I prescribe to the practice of new cats going to smallish "safe-rooms" with a litterbox, water, and food with appropriate hiding places and unsafe stuff moved away, usually a bathroom works well, and just leave them be for a week with minimal interaction. Ideal is if the litterbox is in its permament location, so they know to retreat to that room to do their business. 

Especially in a house where she knows she's in established cats territory. Must be stressful.


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> Personally though, I prescribe to the practice of new cats going to smallish "safe-rooms" with a litterbox, water, and food with appropriate hiding places and unsafe stuff moved away, usually a bathroom works well, and just leave them be for a week with minimal interaction. Ideal is if the litterbox is in its permament location, so they know to retreat to that room to do their business.


^^This has always seemed to work for me as well. Litterbox is in the bathroom. Food is in the bathroom. The bathroom is the kitty room. New kitties never get to roam free. :wink


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

From what Kobe wrote, it doesn't sound like Mui Mui is out roaming free/mingling with the other cats. As long as there is a litterbox in the bedroom with them, and there is, I see no problem allowing a sociable kitten to come in the bedroom at night, especially a lonely baby kitty  That is unless you are not going to allow the kitten to come in the bedroom permanently.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Ducman69 said:


> Cats can hold their pee for an entire day or two if they really need to, so I doubt it was a matter of the litterbox being too far away to get to it in time.
> 
> Personally though, I prescribe to the practice of new cats going to smallish "safe-rooms" with a litterbox, water, and food with appropriate hiding places and unsafe stuff moved away, usually a bathroom works well, and just leave them be for a week with minimal interaction. Ideal is if the litterbox is in its permament location, so they know to retreat to that room to do their business.
> 
> Especially in a house where she knows she's in established cats territory. Must be stressful.


We have Mui Mui in the master bedroom with us. Our bathroom is kinda weird in layout. We have the bedroom, then connects to a large tub and a separate shower stall. This area has no door to separate from the bedroom area (I know, romantic, isn't?). Then we have the toilet is a very small room, about 20 sq. ft with a door. So we think it is too small to fit Mui Mui, the toilet, the kitty toilet in it. 

Mui Mui is allowed in the master bedroom all time and Cheetah and Panther are not allowed into the bedroom when Mui Mui is in.

I am sure she knows this house is an established cats territory. But she looks like she is pretty relaxed from day 1. She explores the room, jumps on my bed, my desk, sleeps on my bed, plays toys, follows us. I hope she is not stressed, if she is, I hope this goes away soon.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

We visited the vet today. Mui Mui is healthy, good weight, good heart, good lungs, good ears, good eyes etc. I did mention to the vet about the one time peeing on bed, but he said it might be the stress. If it continues for 3 weeks, then we should worry about it.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

koobe said:


> We visited the vet today. Mui Mui is healthy, good weight, good heart, good lungs, good ears, good eyes etc. I did mention to the vet about the one time peeing on bed, but he said it might be the stress. If it continues for 3 weeks, then we should worry about it.



That's good, maybe it was just a one time thing!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

swimkris said:


> That's good, maybe it was just a one time thing!


I hope so too. Last night, she poo'd and pee'd in her litter box. She went to the World's Best Litter box and jumped out with a weird sound. Then she went to the Costco Purrfect litter box and did her business. So far so good!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad to hear she didn't pee on the bed again. Some cats are fussy and like 2 litter boxes, one for pee the other for poop.


----------

